# Snarky Puppy - other big fans here?



## verandai (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm glad I discovered them for myself last year, I've been missing out!

As they don't seem to play concerts in Europe frequently, I wasn't able to attend a concert yet, but I hope to do so in October!

I like many of their songs - most of them are instrumental only. Some of them I had to listen several times until I really liked them (which is a quality mark for me).

For those who haven't stumbled across them yet, some examples:

Their most popular song (Lingus):






Some of the other songs I like, in different styles:


*Outlier *(Jazz/rock with beautiful sax solo): Youtube-Link 1
*Something *(My favourite song from their album with special vocal guests): Youtube-Link 2
*Quarter Master* (intense brass section at the end): Youtube-Link 3
*The good man deliver*... (some kind of instrumental rock which turns into drum&bass): Youtube-Link 4
*What about me* (excellent drum part): Youtube-Link 5
I only posted one video as embedded media, because otherwise the layout isn't well-arranged.


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

Great band! I have occasionally heard them on and off over the years, but this recent video really drew me in. Now I'm digging into their catalog and loving it...


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

Heard of "Skinny Puppy" never Snarky Puppy


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Count me as a fan. I've seen them pretty much every time they've played in LA.

But, I am not sure I find anything new or unique about them, as so many of their fans do.

They are pretty much just a slightly updated, and toned down, version of so many 70's fusion bands*, but a bit less fiery and intense. And, this may be a bit controversial, but they don't, for the most part, have the chops as fusion bands* that have preceded them.

* Return to Forever, Weather Report, Mahavishnu Orchestra, Brand X, Iceberg, Tribal Tech, Allan Holdsworth, and other modern bands, too.


----------



## verandai (Dec 10, 2021)

Simon Moon said:


> Count me as a fan. I've seen them pretty much every time they've played in LA.
> 
> But, I am not sure I find anything new or unique about them, as so many of their fans do.
> 
> ...


It's quite possible that there have been similar bands in the 70's, which are on the same level as Snarky Puppy (or even better). I just didn't come across them yet - so for me the sound of Snarky Puppy is quite unique. Also, I'm really hooked with the level of musicality and virtuosity of many of the band members!

I'll look for the examples in your list nevertheless - thanks for the info!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

verandai said:


> It's quite possible that there have been similar bands in the 70's, which are on the same level as Snarky Puppy (or even better). I just didn't come across them yet - so for me the sound of Snarky Puppy is quite unique. Also, I'm really hooked with the level of musicality and virtuosity of many of the band members!
> 
> I'll look for the examples in your list nevertheless - thanks for the info!


I wouldn't say that any of the bands I mentioned sound exactly like Snarky Puppy, but they are in the same 'family', so to speak.

There is a definite lineage from those 70's bands, to Snarky Puppy.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I should love this band but I don't. I bought their album with the Metropole Orkest but the music didn't feel very strong to my ears. I need something more than note perfect, ultra tight musicianship.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

bagpipers said:


> Heard of "Skinny Puppy" never Snarky Puppy



I had the same thoughts, bud to be more serious I heard them a bit on radio and agree with starthrower .


----------



## verandai (Dec 10, 2021)

starthrower said:


> I should love this band but I don't. I bought their album with the Metropole Orkest but the music didn't feel very strong to my ears. I need something more than note perfect, ultra tight musicianship.


In my opinion the mentioned album is one of their weaker ones. I appreciated the experiment with the orchestra, but I was a little disappointed that the orchestra acted only as background effect.

Nevertheless, after a couple of listening iterations I also started liking some of the pieces despite that fact! 


The curtain
The clearing - especially the final part (encore)

Did you also listen to songs from other albums? IMHO, these are their best albums so far (in no order):


_We Like It Here_
_Tell Your Friends_
_Family Dinner_
_groundUP_


----------



## verandai (Dec 10, 2021)

Just went to my first Snarky Puppy concert yesterday in Munich, it was a blast!

The first hour they played songs from their new album (Empire Central), most of them were brand new (at least to me). I still enjoyed it very much (as well as most of the audience)!

I'll definetly go again when they're playing in my vicinity!


----------

